# برنامج للمحاكات Cnc مرفوق بالكراك



## أيسم مغربي (7 فبراير 2008)

*أرجو القفل*

السلام عليكم اخواني​ 
في أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى أقدم لكم هدا البرنامج و أرجو أن يفيدكم .​ 
صراحة اخواني لم يسبق لي الأشتغال عليه لأني وضعته مباشرة بعد أن قدمه لي أحد الأصدقاء
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/2765331...cense____F_U_N_Z_I_O_N_A_N_T_E______.html?s=1​ 
تقبلو تحياتي​


----------



## نبيل الطنجاوي (11 فبراير 2008)

ولا كلمة شكر.......أضنها بداية غير موفقة


----------



## مهندس محمد الخولى (12 فبراير 2008)

_مشكور على الموضوع واتمنى لك التوفيق واتمنى لك بداية موفقة والله يعينك وجارى التحميل_


----------



## مهندس محمد الخولى (18 فبراير 2008)

أخى العزيز أيسم ارجو منك مساعدتى فى العمل على البرنامج ولو كان عندك برنامج wincts برنامج لغة فانوك أو سنومرك


----------



## inside (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر جارى التحميل


----------

